# أحتاج رأيكم في دبلوم صيانة الطائرات من الجامعة الملكية الأردنية



## أبو جبل82 (11 فبراير 2011)

أحبائي أعضاء المنتدى الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولاً اني أحبكم في الله وجزاكم الله كل خير على جميل مشاركاتكم في هذا المنتدى الطيب
أحبائي أنا مهندس ميكانيك أختصاص طاقة من جامعة حلب في سورية وأرغب في التخصص في مجال صيانة الطائرات وقد تصفحت موقع الجامعة الملكية الاردنية قسم صيانة الطائرات هياكل ومحركات وبصراحة أنا محتار قليلاً في الالتحاق ببرنامج دبلوم الصيانة التي تقدمه هذه الجامعة والذي مدته 24 شهراً ويكلف 9800 دولار ولا أدري ان كان مفيداً ام لا وما هي امكانية الحصول على فرصة عمل في مجال صانة الطائرات بعد انهاء الدبلوم 

أرجو من أخواني أعضاء المنتدى الافادة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو جبل82 (15 فبراير 2011)

شو وينكم يا شباب ما حدا عندو أي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (23 فبراير 2011)

توكل على الله


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (1 أبريل 2011)

قول بسم الله وتوكل 
صيانة الطائرات لهل مستقبل في المنطقة 
وصيانة الطائرات ممتعه جدا


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (1 أبريل 2011)

هذا رايي كاممارس لهذة المهنة


----------



## adma (11 مايو 2011)

ابن أخي تخرج من هذا المعهد من أكثر من سنة ولم يجد له وظيفة حتى الآن الا وظيفة متواضعة براتب 1800 ريال لكي يشغل وقته ويستفيد خبرة علماً أن جنسيته سعودي ومن سكان جدة والشاب جاد وعملي ويحب الإنضباط فياليت من يقدر يساعده بالحصول على وظيفة أفضل وراتب أعلى والله يكتب على يديكم الخير ,, وشكراً


----------



## adma (11 مايو 2011)

تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة
أعتذر بشدة لم أرى هذه العبارة الا بعد ارسال المشاركة السابقة


----------

